
TikTok names top Disney streaming exec as new CEO - umeshunni
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/video-app-tiktok-names-top-disney-streaming-exec-as-new-ceo/
======
djsumdog
Well ... things are getting super weird. Are we going to see TikTok entering
the international entertainment market?

------
yumraj
I think they mean US-entity CEO.

CCP is the actual CEO.

~~~
hackerman123469
What's the problem with that?

~~~
yumraj
Everything, or nothing. Depends on your context and point of view.

